# Installing KDE Gnome and other window managers



## Hydroglow (May 27, 2002)

Does anyone know how to install KDE Gnome and other window managers?


----------



## Hydroglow (May 28, 2002)

Ok I have Gnome installed on MacOSx I have Xdarwin but when I run Gnome it says Bus error why is that and how can I fix it?


----------



## symphonix (May 29, 2002)

It sounds to me like you installed a PC version somehow, or there is a particular issue with OS X. Where did you get it from? How did you install it? Did you compile it yourself?

I would suggest you use Fink to download Gnome with all the patches for OS X in place. Fink simply automates the process of porting software to OS X. It is annoying to have to download XFree and such all over again, but it should work. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Hydroglow (May 29, 2002)

Ok now my computer crashed I went on the Gnome site and entered some command in my terminal and then I had xplanet working in Xdarwin and then I rebooted and wham it crashed I had to reinstall OSX again. What files do I need from fink to install gnome? I am kinda new at installing this on darwin so the quickest way possiable would be great.


----------



## symphonix (May 29, 2002)

Fink will do all the downloading it needs by itself, though you really need a fast internet connection. Simply download and install Fink, go into a terminal and type fink, then pick the packages you want to install (not really easy, perhaps you might try downloading one of the GUI front-ends for Fink instead of using the terminal)

It will then download the packages and make adjustments for it to run under OS X, and automatically compile them.

What are you trying to achieve though? You may not even need to install KDE or Gnome. If all you want is to run xplanet, I'd suggest instead getting the Xfree86 install from http://www.apple.com/macosx/downloads/ under Unix apps and utils. Then, install OroborosX, also a point and click install from the same site. Then, you can install and run xplanet without needing to worry about gnome or KDE.

It depends on what you want to achieve. Fink is a little complex and time consuming, but if you need KDE or Gnome, it is the only way to go. If you simply need any old window manager, then OroborosX is the easiest since it is already set up for OS X.


----------



## Hydroglow (May 29, 2002)

Really I am just trying to get a window manager to work on my system. Just for fun and learning. What are the main files that I need to download to install Gnome?


Thanks for your help,
Jason


----------



## dani++ (May 29, 2002)

Check out Fink, the news that KDE has been ported to OSX have just surfaced. And available thru Fink as well!!


dani++


----------



## Hydroglow (May 29, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## sao (May 29, 2002)

I suggest you read some documentation first. Here for example:

http://fink.sourceforge.net/

 There is also agood tutorial at the MacOS Hints web site called 'XFree86 Install Guide', a little outdated, but still very helpful.

http://www.macosxhints.com/

 Although I know the procedure very well, and I have helped many people to do the same you want to do now, I found out that without learning further, you will probably get things messed up very quickly.

 I could easily tell you that if you had XFree86 installed, the Apple Developer Tools (at least the December 2001 release), XDarwin and fink, configured your .xinitrc file and your .cshrc file, installed a window manager, like enlightenment, windowmaker, icewm, etc, then it would be only a matter to run in the terminal :

 'sudo apt-get update'

 and then :

 'sudo apt-get install gnome-bundle' 

 and that will install among others, the following files:


```
i bundle-gnome 1.4-3 GNOME convenience package 
i gnome-applets 1.4.0.5-2 Various applets for GNOME panel 
i gnome-audio 1.4.0-3 Audio files for Gnome. 
i gnome-core 1.4.0.6-3 Common files for Gnome core apps. 
i gnome-core-shli 1.4.0.6-3 Common files for Gnome core apps. 
(i) gnome-games 1.4.0.3-6 GNOME games collection. 
gnome-games-dev 1.4.0.3-6 GNOME games collection. 
gnome-games-shl 1.4.0.3-6 GNOME games collection. 
i gnome-libs 1.4.1.4-3 Base libraries for GNOME 
i gnome-libs-dev 1.4.1.4-3 Base libraries for GNOME 
i gnome-libs-shli 1.4.1.4-3 Base libraries for GNOME 
i gnome-print 0.35-3 Gnome Print - Printing libraries for GNOME. 
i gnome-print-dev 0.35-3 Gnome Print - Printing libraries for GNOME. 
i gnome-print-shl 0.35-3 Gnome Print - Printing libraries for GNOME. 
i gnome-user-docs 1.4.1.1-2 General GNOME User Documentation 
i gnome-utils 1.4.1.2-2 GNOME utility programs 
i gnome-vfs 1.0.3-2 The GNOME virtual file-system libraries
```

 giving you gnome.

 But it is a long road, and I repeat, read, study first. Don't rush or you will mess up things very easily.

 BTW, in other topic, the fink project announced yesterday that Packages and pre-built binaries are now available for users interested in running KDE on MacOS X via Fink:

http://fink.sourceforge.net/news/kde.php

 Good luck.


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (May 29, 2002)

Thanks a lot for the info. Man this board is the best


----------



## Hydroglow (May 30, 2002)

Ok this is what I get when I run sudo apt-get install gnome-bundle

Hacker by Birth Darwin by Choice
[localhost:~] hydroglo% sudo apt-get install gnome-bundle
Password:
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package gnome-bundle
[localhost:~] hydroglo%


----------



## sao (May 30, 2002)

Sorry, I already edited my post above.

 First you must run :

 'sudo apt-get update'

 and then :

 'sudo apt-get install gnome-bundle'


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (May 30, 2002)

still getting this  now what should I do?


[localhost:/] hydroglo% sudo apt-get update
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net release/main Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net release/main Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net release/crypto Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net release/crypto Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net current/main Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net current/main Release
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net current/crypto Packages
Hit http://us.dl.sourceforge.net current/crypto Release
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
[localhost:/] hydroglo% sudo apt-get install gnome-bundle
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package gnome-bundle
[localhost:/] hydroglo%


----------



## sao (May 30, 2002)

Something is very wrong, please tell me what you did, exactly from the beginning.

Please also give me the following info :

  sudo echo $PATH

  fink --version


 Then, If you installed XFree86 with fink through the xfree86-base and the xfree86-rootless package run :

 sudo fink list 

 and tell me those packages versions. They should have an i before the name. Like this :

 i   xfree86-base    4.2.0-5--------- XFree86 libraries, utilities, clients and d...
 i   xfree86-rootles 4.2.0-2---------MacOS X/Darwin XFree86 display server.


 Also did you created in your home directory a ~/.cshrc file ?


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (May 30, 2002)

Hacker by Birth Darwin by Choice 
[localhost:~] hydroglo% sudo echo $PATH 
Password: 
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/Users/hydroglo/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin:/Users/hydroglo/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin 
[localhost:~] hydroglo% fink --version 
Package manager version: 0.9.12 
Distribution version: 0.4.0.cvs 


xfree86-base 4.2.0-4 
xfree86-rootles 4.2.0-2 

They don't have a i in front of them 

And I thought I made that file in my home dir but I can't find it.


----------



## sao (May 30, 2002)

Hydroglow,

Please, let's not waste time. Go and download the XFree86 Installation Guide from MacOS Hints as I suggested, then read it. Please......When you begin to understand it...............then follow it. 

http://www.macosxhints.com/ 

 By the way, it seems the only thing you did was to install fink.

 Where is the XFree86 installation ?

 Also, the ~/.cshrc file is a dot file and invisible. You should have written it with a unix editor like pico. If you would have done that,  then when you would open a terminal and you are at your home directory, if you would run:

 ls -a 

You would see it. Alongside with other invisible files and a list of your visible home directory.

 BTW, in your ~/.cshrc file you should write:

 source  /sw/bin/init.csh


 Do your homework, then if you have any problems, let me know.


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (May 30, 2002)

Ok sorry for wasting your time. Xdarwin is installed on my system so if I have any problems I will post again. 


Thanks for your time and help


----------



## sao (May 30, 2002)

It all could work, depends from where did you installed XDarwin and XFree86  and what versions ?

 Can you give me that info? 

 If you have a previous installation of XFree86 have you made the following?:

cd ~/Library 
mkdir init 
cd init 
mkdir tcsh 
cd tcsh 
pico path 

 When the editor opens, type the following: 

 set path=( $path /usr/X11R6/bin ) 

 Then, press Control o , then press return, then Control X. 

 Now we just have saved the file path here: ~/Library/init/tcsh/path 


 Please, can you check you have the file path ?


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (May 30, 2002)

Yes I have that path. I think that I have xfree86 4.1 I installed the one that is on the xfree86 guide you showed me. and I have Xdarwin 4.2.0 how would I make the files .xinitrc file and .cshrc file and what are they for. The xfree install guide does not tell me anything about them. Also I have windowmaker up and running on Xdarwin it works in fullscreen mode and rootless.


----------



## sao (May 30, 2002)

What are you talking about ?

 In Page 4 of the Guide explains you how to cp your .xinitrc and how to create your ~/.cshrc file. Please read it again.

 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (May 30, 2002)

Nevermind I was confused on what files you were talking about and what files I saw in the manual. Everything is set up and a ran sudo fink list and got a bunch of files should I just find the gnome files and download them? I still can't access the gnome bundle off fink what should I do now? Sorry if this is sounding stupid but I really am thankful that you all are helping me.


----------



## sao (May 31, 2002)

Well, if apt-get doesn't work for you (strange, what about dselect?), then you can do it with the 'fink install packagename' comamand.

 Run in terminal:

 fink list gnome

 That will give you all the gnome packages you can install.

 But it is important, before you start installing from source, to run:

 fink selfupdate-cvs

 After the update you can start installing with 'fink install'.


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok I think that I have everything installed now how would I make Xdarwin use Gnome?


----------



## sao (Jun 1, 2002)

Just saw your message, but...

 .....I have to run, I'm going out for dinner and I'm late. 

 For the moment to test it, run XDarwin full screen and from an xterm or eterm run:

 gnome-session &

 See how it goes.

 I will come back later.


 Cheers...


----------



## sao (Jun 1, 2002)

Now, you can write at the end of your ~/.xinitrc file:

 exec gnome-session

 make sure your file looks like this:


```
PATH="$PATH:/sw/bin"

# If you login from xdm, uncomment this to make error messages appear
# in the console window.
#
# tail -f /Users/brandg/.xsession-errors > /dev/console &

exec gnome-session
```


 Then start XDarwin, and gnome will take over.


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok gnome is working. And in that file it said something like Make Windowmaker the default window manager. So I deleted that in the file /.xinitrc and now Gnome is telling me that I am not running a compliant window manager. What should I do?


----------



## sao (Jun 2, 2002)

Either you configure a window manager like windowmaker, enlightenment, icewm, etc to work with gnome or you write in your ~/.xinitrc file :



```
PATH="$PATH:/sw/bin"

# If you login from xdm, uncomment this to make error messages appear
# in the console window.
#
# tail -f /Users/brandg/.xsession-errors > /dev/console &

WINDOW_MANAGER=sawfish 
exec gnome-session
```


 Try and let me know.

 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (Jun 2, 2002)

No it's still not working. Windowmaker is still there with all the icons that take up space. How would I get rid of the icons or just hide them?



Thanks again


----------



## sao (Jun 2, 2002)

Please, post a copy of your ~/.xinitrc file


 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (Jun 3, 2002)

PATH="$PATH:/sw/bin"

# If you login from xdm, uncomment this to make error messages appear
# in the console window.
#
# tail -f /Users/hydroglo/.xsession-errors > /dev/console &

WINDOW_MANAGER=sawfish
exec gnome-session


----------



## sao (Jun 3, 2002)

Install enightenment or icewm window managers, or both:

 'fink install enlightenment'

 'fink install icewm'

 Then, write in the ~/.xinitrc file:

WINDOW_MANAGER=enlightenment 
exec gnome-session

 or 

WINDOW_MANAGER=icewm 
exec gnome-session

 Cheers...


----------



## Hydroglow (Jun 3, 2002)

I used Icewm and it works fine. Thank you soo much for your help everything is working great.





-Jason


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 9, 2002)

which is better, enlightenment, or icewm?


----------



## Hydroglow (Jun 10, 2002)

I was using icewm but I like enlightenment a lot better. It also depends on what you do. Get both of them and try it out.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 10, 2002)

ok


----------

